# Applying Victoria State Sponsorship



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All

I am waiting for ACS skill assesment result. Hoping for CSL (Java) nomination for 2231-79 ASCO.

Can I apply for victoria state sponsorship without waiting for ACS results ?
That will shorten my 176 visa timing ?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have to provide your skill assessment proof to be eligible.. skill assessment is the first step to everything


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you sure, The site doesnt say so. Even we can process in the online application selecting "No" for ACS assesment. 

Also, I checked one post from someone telling he had applied for that, and received the sponsorship with a condition mentioning that sponsorship is only active when the ACS skill assesment is completed, but he had got the sponsorship in advance.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

I am too awaiting for my ACS result but late due to Xmas eve.and after getting it my agent will send the paperbased 175 application.

I am also interested to apply for Vic SS, but confusion is that my agent only know about 175 and have not much knowledge of 176. I heard that VIC SS dont ask for Bank statement like that for proof of funds is that correct?

2. Will this gona be a paper based or online application, I am asking this coz I dont have a Credit card but I do have a Debit card (but it is not VISA, its a local brand),will i be able to apply online with this?any particular insight?

3. Which Document are to be uploaded?

Can anyone advise how to proceed for VIC SS, sometime i wish that I could cancelout that bozo agent and do it myself.

Help me plz!

Thx!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can call them and ask.. I am not sure..


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

I recently applied for and got VIC SS. For Computing Professionals, It is good to wait for ACS assessment and then apply for VIC SS. Otherwise, the chances of VIC SS approval may be very low.

There is no fee for VIC SS Application. You must declare how much assets you will bring in to Victoria if VIC gives SS. It is good to say 25K for main applicant and 10K for first dependent and 5K for each additional dependent. If you declare more, the chances of SS are better. While VIC does not ask you for Bank statement, they want to make sure you can stay put in VIC for *at least few months* before you can get a job.

To know about the SS Application procedure, visit liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au website, create free account and start a application process. Your application will be active for 30 days and you can revise your application any number of times during that time. You must submit your application within 30 days of starting the process. If you don't submit within 30 days time, it will be deleted and you will need to create application all over again.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> I recently applied for and got VIC SS. For Computing Professionals, It is good to wait for ACS assessment and then apply for VIC SS. Otherwise, the chances of VIC SS approval may be very low.
> 
> There is no fee for VIC SS Application. You must declare how much assets you will bring in to Victoria if VIC gives SS. It is good to say 25K for main applicant and 10K for first dependent and 5K for each additional dependent. If you declare more, the chances of SS are better. While VIC does not ask you for Bank statement, they want to make sure you can stay put in VIC for *at least few months* before you can get a job.
> 
> To know about the SS Application procedure, visit liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au website, create free account and start a application process. Your application will be active for 30 days and you can revise your application any number of times during that time. You must submit your application within 30 days of starting the process. If you don't submit within 30 days time, it will be deleted and you will need to create application all over again.


Hi Reddy.n,

Thx a lot indeed for your comprehensive answers to my query, I been wandering for this info, Congrates for getting the Vic SS, Luckily just little while before my agent told me that I got +ve Modl Assesment in Network security, but he is unsure of 176 process.

So i have decided to take this process of 176 myself and luckily if i got it, can convert my case from 175 to 176.

Reddy.n apart from the quick process of SS, will u give some more justification to opt for 176 instead of 175.

Cheers!


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

jovi said:


> will u give some more justification to opt for 176 instead of 175.


I sent you a PM. Please note it's all speculation. I did consider all these points before applying and accepting SS! Can't really put it here as it might confuse others.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi reddy

I'd suggest you share everything here, we are no experts but we always express our opinion here so that everyone can benefit from the same.


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi reddy
> 
> I'd suggest you share everything here, we are no experts but we always express our opinion here so that everyone can benefit from the same.


This is what I sent on PM. *This is no guide, but I took these points in to consideration to decide on 176 SS Category:-*

You will probably need to read the following. *It's all my speculation.*

1) Visa Processing Priorities can change any time, just like September 23rd Changes.
2) Currently CSL is above the State Sponsorship with no CSL Category. This may not remain the same. There is a catch in September 23rd announcement. The catch is: "Minister (responsible for DIAC & Immigration) retains the right to accept more applicants in State Sponsorship with no CSL Category".
3) *There were plenty of applicants (~35,000) in this category, and all the applications under this category are on hold. But Australia does require lots of people in this category, and these applications processing may resume anytime soon.*
4) There is Future Skilled List on the way, don't know what it is or how it affects priority processing. This might alter priorities again!
5) Australia may not require tens of thousands of Software Professionals every year. They do have good education system to create talent. Most people in CSL category come from this segment. They could just put some kind of limit somewhere.

DIAC mainly serves 3 top priorities + other applications at low priorities.
1) Employer Sponsored
2) CSL Category
3) State Sponsorship
The new priorities broadly distinguish combination's in this list. If you seek and obtain SS, you will come in higher priority and application would get processed faster. Even if DIAC changes rules to prioritize SS applications later, your application will be processed faster. Or, in a case if there is going to be a restriction on number of software professionals, state sponsored software professionals applications do get processed.

It's all wild guesses, If you are in dreaded need of Australia PR (like you don't have any other option for other countries) , I suggest you read though the above *wild guesses* carefully. If you go with SS, It only costs you two years time within the sponsored state.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

reddy.n said:


> This is what I sent on PM. *This is no guide, but I took these points in to consideration to decide on 176 SS Category:-*
> 
> You will probably need to read the following. *It's all my speculation.*
> 
> , It only costs you two years time within the sponsored state.


Thx a lot for your comments and assistance, Two things are confusing

1. Despite the fact that SS with CSL is on 2nd priority on new policy for processing why peoples opt for 175 despite the fact that 176 is so easy and quick, vic state is not so bad in respect of life and jobs.

2. As u said 35,000 is the back log, so why they are giving more people the opurtunity to apply under SS cat and when they will gona finish out this pile of load 

Well I have started the Vic SS process and now looking to complete it before the starting of new year.

Cheers!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

people opt for ss when they are either sure they want to stay only at that particualr state or when they are short of points, third is for those who do not fall in MODL or CSL abut their skill is in state list, which gives them higher priority which means quicker processing (faster thn being just on SOL). why ppl dont go for 176 is because of being restricted for 2 years, they want to keep their option open and want to make sure if they dont like the state they are in, they can freely move around and choose another city.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> people opt for ss when they are either sure they want to stay only at that particualr state or when they are short of points, third is for those who do not fall in MODL or CSL abut their skill is in state list, which gives them higher priority which means quicker processing (faster thn being just on SOL). why ppl dont go for 176 is because of being restricted for 2 years, they want to keep their option open and want to make sure if they dont like the state they are in, they can freely move around and choose another city.


"Want to stay only at particular state" sounds great for me, as Melborne looks me more comfertable and liveable for Asian community and less expensive, more or less well IT jobs as compare to Sydney, Pearth etc (*These are my view points, other might not agree*)

So what is your opinion about Victoria state?

Thx!


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

Some people like me, make State Sponsorship choice based on there own circumstances, 

From the beginning, my plans were to go and live Melbourne. So I chose VIC SS.

I was just knocked off 2 other applications because of visa rule changes, which I pursued in parallel with Australia. Don't want to get in to any kind of trouble with this one


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

jovi said:


> So what is your opinion about Victoria state?
> Thx!


Not sure about Network Security. But in general, for Computing Professionals, based on number of jobs in each state, NSW takes the lead with around 35% share. VIC is second with around 30% share. Brisbane, Adelaide and Perth come in at around 10-15% each.

Some Recruitment Companies conduct employment and salary research. Have a look at Hays Salary @ Hays Salary Survey. Few other sites like PayScale - Salary Comparison, Salary Survey, Wages, Salary Survey, Salary Guide & Annual Salary in Australia | Average Salary Range also provide wage details.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

i cant show the bank stmt of AUD25k. so im jus thinking of applying r not.
i cant show them 3 months stmt...wat i hav to do?

guys...can u suggest me?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> i cant show the bank stmt of AUD25k. so im jus thinking of applying r not.
> i cant show them 3 months stmt...wat i hav to do?
> 
> guys...can u suggest me?


To the best of my knowledge, none of any applicant for VIC SS has been asked for B/S, but it doesn't mean that they wont, they might be, so what is the harm in applying, Its free of cost, and 15 min process, but very frankly If u r IT professional and having specializatio in "Network Security" their 70% chances u will be rejected, but try your luck, u might be in those 30%, probability is their, I think they have plenty of IT's in VIC.


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

VIC won't ask for bank statements. There is a place in the online application form where you need to mention how much funds will be available for you to start settling in Australia. You can tell a reasonable amount.

In my case, a day after online application was done I got a mail from VIC Business Migration regarding funds, and I sent a worksheet to re-confirm how much funds are available with us. In my case, I don't think adding more funds made any change. They just go by skills I believe 

I have heard before, they don't check how much money you transferred when you moved in. On successfull state sponsorship, You will need to inform VIC 1) The day when you get VISA, 2) The day when you plan to arrive 3) The day when you actually arrive 4) The day when you find a job. They also send you "some kind of forms to collect statistics" once every 6 months till 2 years. During that time, you will need to tell them if you still reside in VIC and what you are doing.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hii reddy.n, thanks for sharing the information....

can u tell me wat is that...'* I sent a worksheet to re-confirm how much funds are available with us. '* u shown to them ?

Thanks,


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> can u tell me wat is that...'* I sent a worksheet to re-confirm how much funds are available with us. '* u shown to them ?


Our worksheet had:-
Available Saving Bank Deposits, Available Investments in Mutual Funds, ULIPs and Stocks, Available Fixed Deposits, Vehicles Resale Value, PF Funds, Gold Ornaments, Real Estate Property.

As you can see, many of these are not liquid assets . We made a document with valuations in INR and AUD. As for real estate property, we did not even seek professional valuation, just sent approximate market value.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

means...is it just an excel sheet with the values entered? or u showed them the proofs?(again statutory declaration) if so can u tell me the how u presented them(for jewel/stocks etc) and also all those proofs(ulips,funds) are with ur name or with ur family member's name?

Thanks


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

ukv1234 said:


> means...is it just an excel sheet with the values entered? or u showed them the proofs?(again statutory declaration) if so can u tell me the how u presented them(for jewel/stocks etc) and also all those proofs(ulips,funds) are with ur name or with ur family member's name?
> 
> Thanks


I sent excel sheet only. No evidence was sent, but had kept all evidence ready.

Everything that we showed was in me, wife and my fathers name. Regarding father's name, I added a note saying it's to be considered as mine


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

halpita9 said:


> Are you sure, The site doesnt say so. Even we can process in the online application selecting "No" for ACS assesment.
> 
> Also, I checked one post from someone telling he had applied for that, and received the sponsorship with a condition mentioning that sponsorship is only active when the ACS skill assesment is completed, but he had got the sponsorship in advance.




Hi,

My ACS application status is "With Assessor" and Registered post also given. Once I receive my assessment letter I am planning to apply for the Victoria State Sponsorship. I have not registered for the IELTS . From the beginning itself I have plan to apply for the State sponsorship. I guess for Victoria and Queensland are there initially I thought. Is IELTS required for both SS ? . My Specialization is JAVA SPECIALIST . Please clarify my doubts.

Thanks & Regards,
Narendra Kumar


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS application status is "With Assessor" and Registered post also given. Once I receive my assessment letter I am planning to apply for the Victoria State Sponsorship. I have not registered for the IELTS . From the beginning itself I have plan to apply for the State sponsorship. I guess for Victoria and Queensland are there initially I thought. Is IELTS required for both SS ? . My Specialization is JAVA SPECIALIST . Please clarify my doubts.
> 
> ...


Hey Narendra,

Can you please share your progress on your application. I am also planning for state sponsorship.Thank you,
-Baljindra


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Victoria applied*

hi,

dear I got ACs in june (Network sec) and applied to victoria,in 12 nov and recv case ID.All documents are ok but I not applied IELTS.

I am appearing IELTS soon ,hope to get soon.

What you think ,my application will disutbe without ielts.Should I mail to VC that I will send my IELTS resul soon.

Or will wait from their reply??

plz suggest me...


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

gemaltu said:


> hi,
> 
> dear I got ACs in june (Network sec) and applied to victoria,in 12 nov and recv case ID.All documents are ok but I not applied IELTS.
> 
> ...


Hi,

That's Cool....
As guidelines say, you need not to send IELTS result with initial application (I read it somewhere on VC website)so I would recommend not to write anyhting to VC as for now. Just wait their reply and see when they ask for IELTS score-card.

I would say--get your IELTS done within a month or less...
Also My guess is ..once they ask you to submit IELTS score, they would definitely give you more than a month or so.. as ACS/DIAC also do for any document required.

Would you please share your documents list you submitted to VIC for sponsorship? I will try to remain active on forum and will share any exp with you. I would appreciate your participation also.Thank you


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

Dear thanks for reply..

Well,i simply put attached all educational douc,ACs result and financial figure.

I am trying hard for IELTs and you are ri8 ,first i have to wait for thier reply.

If you want to apply ,not wait man

t.c


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

baljinsi said:


> Hey Narendra,
> 
> Can you please share your progress on your application. I am also planning for state sponsorship.Thank you,
> -Baljindra



Hi ,

I got my ACS Positive assessment in the month of September, but I am currently staying in USA . I have to apply but I didn't give my IELTS till now. is it ok if I apply for the application and submit my IELTS later.

Thanks & Regards,
Narendra


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

gemaltu said:


> Dear thanks for reply..
> 
> Well,i simply put attached all educational douc,ACs result and financial figure.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gemaltu,

Though My ACS result is not yet declared, but I have decided to apply now.I am submitting following documents:

1) My educational documents/certificates,
2) My experience Certificates,
3) My resume
4) Finacial figures (I need help on this from you, how financial figues need to be prepared. Did you send them some kind of Excel or Word declaration)

.Also my wife is also an SAP consultant with 2+ years of exp---Producing her skills can also help in getting sponsoship positive?

Thanks,
-Baljindra


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Thanks Gemaltu,
> 
> Though My ACS result is not yet declared, but I have decided to apply now.I am submitting following documents:
> 
> ...





Dear,Plz not apply victoria without ACS,otherwise you will be in danger...

ACS is very important ...............


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

I had same confusion as i am also waiting for my ACS. i wrote to Vic SS dep. and they reverted back saying that they do need Skill assessment.


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

ozmigration said:


> I had same confusion as i am also waiting for my ACS. i wrote to Vic SS dep. and they reverted back saying that they do need Skill assessment.


Dear,

Get ACs then apply............

Waht u think IELTS immp

Bcoz my IELTS is underporocesss


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello,

If we read out on VIC website, it says they need neither ACS result nor IELTS initially. 

@Ozmigration, Did you come to know by a reply from VIC offcial recently?

Now if they differ on the opinion for ACS result requirement on their website and in their individual reply....then about IELTS also get an individual reply? MAy be, Ozmigration can get the reply from same ID where he asked about ACS result? 

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hello,
> 
> If we read out on VIC website, it says they need neither ACS result nor IELTS initially.
> 
> ...



Dear,

To sum up,

For good application ACS and IELTS are mandatory ok.

But you know IELTS can be provided on request but ACS will boost up your skills 

set and your interest in application process and filter you from other applicants.

Its my opinion.........................


----------



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

reddy.n said:


> I sent excel sheet only. No evidence was sent, but had kept all evidence ready.
> 
> Everything that we showed was in me, wife and my fathers name. Regarding father's name, I added a note saying it's to be considered as mine


Hi Reddy,
Are they ok with assets named to father or these should be in ur name? Wuts ur status and how much assets u showed? Were they totally in ur name or wife/father's?

Thanks in advance.
BR,
Tauqir


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tauqir said:


> Hi Reddy,
> Are they ok with assets named to father or these should be in ur name? Wuts ur status and how much assets u showed? Were they totally in ur name or wife/father's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Victoria don't ask for the proof of funds, so don't get delayed due to financial matters.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tauqir said:


> Hi Reddy,
> Are they ok with assets named to father or these should be in ur name? Wuts ur status and how much assets u showed? Were they totally in ur name or wife/father's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Victoria don't ask for the proof of funds, so don't get delayed due to financial matters.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this still true to date?  .. proof of funds is not required..


shafaqat309 said:


> Victoria don't ask for the proof of funds, so don't get delayed due to financial matters.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Is this still true to date?  .. proof of funds is not required..


yes


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all

One of friend applied for VIC and today got email that format of CV in not up to their requirement, they have mentioned 3 formats of CV, he is asking which in is to select and how to decide? 

email text :



> Your resume should be clear, concise and easy for an employer to read.
> 
> Resumes normally follow one of three styles, using a similar template:
> 
> ...


may i know how many of you have been asked for CV format correction?


----------



## haidee.ali (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,
I have applied for Victoria as well, while applying they specifically ask to provide Chronological CV. So I prefer to use Chronological CV format which i used for my application and so far no request for new CV.

Regards.




shafaqat309 said:


> Hi all
> 
> One of friend applied for VIC and today got email that format of CV in not up to their requirement, they have mentioned 3 formats of CV, he is asking which in is to select and how to decide?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

haidee.ali said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for Victoria as well, while applying they specifically ask to provide Chronological CV. So I prefer to use Chronological CV format which i used for my application and so far no request for new CV.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Ali,

Hope by now you have got your Visa grant !

Its long since anybody posted on this thread, but need some advise from first hand experienced expats on Vic SS C.V format :ranger:

Can anybody who have got vic ss, share their CV, ofcourse without any personal details on it... I need to prepare one for ICT Business Analyst ...:yo:

hoping to get a quick response... Thanks in advance !!


----------



## haidee.ali (Oct 29, 2010)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Hope by now you have got your Visa grant !
> 
> ...


Hi,
Well in my case my application was rejected for VIC SS. Anyway its ok for me, I can share my CV with you. Please PM me your email etc. I will drop you the CV.

Best of Luck.


----------

